# 02FA Main Fan Error - Gateway Notebook



## Realsan

My laptop blue screened on me a couple of days ago... I called Geek Squad to see what I could do... 2 different people told me I could send it off with them to be fixed out of state for about $70 to replace the fan... Then when I took it up there, the guy standing there said, without looking at the laptop mind you, that the fan was "saudered on to the motherboard and would have to replace the entire motherboard." Also told me I'd be better off buying a new laptop.

Who is wrong? I have valuable data on this and any help would be appreciated. And "fix" methods also appreciated.

The pc is a little over a year old... system specs shouldn't matter.

Thanks
Realsan


----------



## brian

i have not seen any fan compleatly attached to a MB. I would turn the laptop over (unplug battery and power plug before) There should be a big plate like




Unscrew the screws that i pointed to and open it up.

Inside you should see




there should be a white connector that connects to the motherboard. If so, remove the 3-4 screws on the fan and take the fan out. Then put the modle number into google and look to buy a new one. Should be that easy


----------



## Realsan

Thanks... Now to find a screwdriver small enough for these screws on the fan... wow.


----------

